# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Enverizmi në Kosovë - donkishotizëm antikombëtar

## DYDRINAS

TAFIL DURAKU




O SALLAH, O SALLAH – HËM ME TITËN, HËM ME ATA!(Ose sallahomania e llapaqenërisë kadri(os)maniane)


Shkruan: Tafil DURAKU

“Janë dy burrështetasë që i çmoj: Enver Hoxha, në Shqipëri, dhe, Houari Boumediene-i, në Algjeri”.
CHARLES DE GAULLE

Çuditërisht, si puna e qenit të Shopenhauerit, i cili, sigurisht, ka lehur vend e pa vend, prandaj, Shopenhaueri, nuk ka ditur se si ta shajë e ta fyejë më rëndë e më zi qenin e tij, sesa kur e ka quajtur njeri! – është edhe puna e qenve të Titës, të cilët, lëre që lehin vend e pa vend, por, edhe vënë fotografi të personaliteteve tona kombëtare vend e pa vend, llapaqenërisht, bile, edhe pas “personaliteteve ‘tona’ kombëtare”, siç është rasti i portalit www.zemrashqiptare.net, etj., ku shkruan pa pushim sallahomania llapaqene kadri(os)maniane, që, gjithmonë, ishte – hëm me Titën, hëm me ata (ata = bijtë dhe bijat “shqiptare” të Titës!)...

Pushtetarët “shqiptaro”-jugosllav të Titës, pa përjashtim fare, i kanë duart e zhytura në gjak shqiptarësh (politikisht, fizikisht, ekonomikisht... – sepse, këto janë krimet që hynë në radhën e krimeve më të shëmtuara e më të rënda), për çka qëndruan përjetësisht në pushtetin kiusling dhe antishqiptar të Beogradit - me seli në Prishtinë, ku, fatkeqësisht, po qëndrojnë edhe sot e gjithë ditën po të njëjtit “patriotë” dhe “shqiptarë” të mëdhenj – dhjetë vjetë të plota pas luftës së lavdishme të UÇK-së shqiptare.

I ka mësuar Tita, e, thonë, siç thoshte Tita: “Hajde, ta përsërisim gënjeshtrën (rrenën) si në kor, që të bëhet, pastaj, e vërtetë’ (Sic!)... Po, ku keni parë që gënjeshtra të bëhet e vërtetë, o shqiptarët e gjakut tim shqiptarë?!... Po, a po i shihni mashtrimet e tyre në çdo hap, pas të gjitha zgjedhjeve të “lira” e “demokratike”?...?!...

Për t’i njohur më mirë udbasho-kosistët “shqiptaro”-titistë, që e shanë Enver Hoxhën dhe Shqipërinë, dhe argatshtinë e tyre edhe në ditët tona, duhet që opinionit shqiptar t’ia kujtojmë fyerjen më të paskrupullt që i pat bërë renegati dhe kuislingu “shqiptaro”-titist-jugosllav, njëfarë Sinan Hasani i mëhallës së kadriosmanëve, Kryetarit dhe Xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA, kur e fyeu me fjalët më të rënda e më banale, duke e quajtur, madje “...Qeni i zhugavtë...”(Sic!)... Po, merreni me mend, pat reaguar, asokohe, kundër tij Llazar Mojsovi, kryetar i KQ të LKJ-së, duke i thënë afërsisht kështu, atijfarë Sinan Hasanit, citojmë: “Nuk ke të drejtë ta fyesh Enverin, sepse, Ai, është kryetar i një shteti, flamuri i të cilit valon në OKB!...” Por, pyetja që duhet shtruar, është: Deri kur do t’i tolerojë SHQIPËRIA ata dhe këta sharës të moderuar të Shqipërisë dhe të Kryetarit e Xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA?!... Shihini, pra, “shqiptarët” që e shajnë Xhaxhin ENVER HOXHA, dhe, duke e sharë Atë, e shjanë edhe Shqipërinë – SHQIPËRI.

Pa qëllim që të humbasim shumë kohë me “patriotët më rrahagjokës shqiptarë” të të gjitha kohëve “shqiptare”, në Prishtinë, në Shkup, në Podgoricë, në Preshevë dhe me bijtë e bijat e tyre (atyre “patriotëve”, pra) në Tiranë e gjetkë, do u preferonim, këtu e me këtë rast, që ta lexojnë, pa humbur kohë, librin e autorit Jon Holiday, me titull SHQIPTARI DINAK (dinak = i urtë, i ditur, kopil, në kuptimin pozitiv të fjalës), ku, atasheu dhe autori i paanshëm britanik, Shokun dhe Xhaxhin ENVER HOXHA, Kryetarin e të gjitha kohëve shqiptare, e radhitë në personalitetin, politikanin, filozofin dhe dijetarin numër dy të botës, pas figurës njerëzore, kombëtare e madhore të Kryetarit të Francës, Charles De Gaulle, mendimin e paanshëm të të cilit e zbardhim në krye të opinionit tonë, kur thotë:


“Janë dy burrështetasë që i çmoj: Enver Hoxha, në Shqipëri dhe Huari Bumedieni, në Algjeri”.

Por, nuk është vetëm mendimi që e zbardhim në kryeopinionin tonë mendimi i vetëm i Charles De Gaulle-it për Shokun dhe Xhaxhin ENVER HOXHA dhe për Shqipërinë tonë të copëtuar nga fqinjët egërshanë dhe aleatët e tyre të sallahomanisë llapaqene kadri(os)maniane dhe të “tribunit të tyre kombëtar Ibrahim Rugova”. Në një mendim tjetër, De Gaulle (De Goli), thotë: Ekzistojnë (Janë) dy vende latine – SHQIPËRIA dhe RUMANIA, nga ç‘mendime shihet se De Gaulle-i kishte një simpati të posaçme, të çiltër dhe të madhe për Shqipërinë, sa që, duke e vlerësuar objektivisht dhe mëse larti personalitetin e burrështetasit shqiptar të përmasave botërore, Kyetarit dhe Xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA, shton: Shqipëria është shumë e vogël për një burrështetas kaq të madh... Çfarë tregojnë dhe ç’përmbajnë në vete këto porosi njerëzore e fisnike, këto mendime të njerëzve kaq të mëdhenj, për Kryetarin shqiptar, për shokun dhe Xhaxhin Enver Hoxha? Kjo tregon qartë se Enver Hoxha ishte një liridashës i madh dhe i pashoq, jo vetëm për popullin shqiptar, por, edhe për popujt e tjerë të shtypur e të robëruar, një vizionar largpamës për ardhmërinë e tyre të ndritur.
Ndërsa, Jon Holiday, atashe i njohur britanik, njëherit edhe autor i librit SHQIPTARI DINAK, mendimin e vet bazament, e thotë prerë dhe e përmbyllë në vetëm dy fjalë: ENVER HOXHA ishte komunist – NACIONALIST.
Xhaxhi Enver Hoxha, që më 1966, e tha, shumë qartë:
Kosova është shqiptare, mbetet shqiptare dhe i përket Shqipërisë.

Po, shpeshherë, të marrët (si puna e sallahomanisë kadri(os)maniane, që më shumë lehin e llapaqenin për fe, sesa për KOMB, për LIRI e për ATDHE, prandaj, janë me fe – pa KOMB, pa LIRI dhe pa ATDHE) të bëjnë të qeshësh, bile, me loçkë të zemrës. Dhe, njeriu normal, nuk ka sesi të mos qeshë e të mos çuditet me gjithë këtë “shkollë” e me gjithë ato e këto “diploma” e tituj “shkencorë” të Titës, që ai ua dha e ua dhuroi “ashiqare” bijve e bijave të tij besnike “shqiptare”, për të dalë edhe publikisht me qëndrime e shkrime më tepër se skandaloze e cinike (“shkencore”, “profesionale”...), plotësisht antishqiptare, edhe sot, dhjetë vjetë të plota pas Luftës së Lavdishme të UÇK-së Shqiptare, në mbrojtje të paci(t)fizmit Titisto-Rugovist “shqiptar”...
Ju lutem, krahasoni thëniet e burrështetasve më të mëdhenj të botës bashkëkohore, me ato të sallahomanisë llapaqene të Kadri Manit, kur thotë, citojmë: “Zotni Fatmir Limaj e ka thënë një të vërtetë të madhe (kur ka tërhequr paralele “Tito-Enver”, vërejtje imja, TaShDu), madje tepër të zbutur!
Enver Hoxha dhe socializmi i tij ortodoks, nuk duhet krahasuar me Titon dhe socializmin e tij liberal; porse Enveri duhet krahasuar me Millosheqin: Pse Enveri ishte më i keq se Millosheviqi?...”
Dhe, ç‘ndërsim të organeve të tij të ndjekjes “shqiptaro”-titiste e ibrahimrugoviste më bën “shqiptari i madh”, Kadri Mani, kur thotë, citojmë: “Organet e ndjekjes duhet ta hetojnë se me kë rri ky beter çeshit insani, sipas thënies: tregomë me kë rri, të tregoj se kush je!?... Dhe, këtu, do i përgjigjem vetë, qartë dhe prerë: Asnjë organ shtetëror shqiptar, absolutisht, nuk ka nevojë të merret a të humbasë kohë se me kë rri shqiptari Tafil Duraku, sepse, Tafil Duraku rri vetëm me ZOTA shqiptarë (që shohin, mendojnë, flasin dhe veprojnë shqip e shqiptarisht – për të mirën e Shqipërisë – SHQIPËRI dhe të popullit të saj shqiptar), dhe, sallahomanisë llapaqene të udbasho-kosistëve të Titës dhe të “tribunit të saj kombëtar”, që para tre dekadash, u kam thënë qartë e prerë: Kur të bëhet UDB-a e “shqiptaro”-titistëve (udbasho-kosistë e ibrahimrugovistë) ta dijë çka punoj dhe me se merrem unë, unë, e var veten në litar!... Tepër e çuditshme, ë, sesi poeti dhe publicisti i pavarur shqiptar, Tafil Duraku, nuk pranoka të rrika e të marrka “mësim” prej “shqiptaro”-titistëve udbasho-kosistë të “tribunëve kombëtarë” të sallahomanisë llapaqene të kadri(os)manëve, dhe, sesi nuk iu nënshtroka organeve të ndjekjes së “tribunit kombëtar” të Kadri Manit dhe të UDB-së së “tij” edhe në Tiranë?!...
Po, të shohim, më poshtë, se ç‘shkruan veprimtari shqiptaro-amerikan dhe Kryetari i Ligës Shqiptaro-Amerikane, z. Joseph J. Dioguardi, në opinionin e tij me titull: KOMBIN SHQIPTAR 7 MILIONËSH E KANË MBULUAR RETË E ZEZA, dhe, kë e fajëson ai, kur thotë, citojmë: “Shqiptarët janë fajtorë, si: Sali Berisha, Fatos Nano, Ibrahim Rugova, Bujar Bukoshi…” Dhe, shumë e çuditshme, ë?!... Po, si edhe ai burrë nuk e fajësoka Kryetarin dhe Xhaxhin ENVER HOXHA?!... Bile, as tërhiqka paralele “Tito-Hoxha”, e, “Rugova-Thaçi”, siç tërheqin “politikanët” dhe (k)’analistët’ “kosovarë”, si dhe vartësit e sahanlëpirësit e tyre pasrugovistë “shqiptarë”...?!...
Është tepër bjerrakohëse të provosh t’ua mbushësh mendjen sallahomanëve kadri(os)manianë të llapaqenërisë së strukturuar “shtetërore” dhe organeve të tyre “shqiptare” të ndjekjes, por, e vërteta e Xhaxhi Enverit është kjo:
“Për një Shqipëri më të mirë!”
“Për bashkimin e vërtetë të kombit!”
“Për mbarëvajtjen e atdheut!”
ENVER HOXHA

Epo, ç‘po e teproj edhe unë, me këto opinionet e mia “skandaloze” e “cinike”! Po, ç‘di dhia - ç‘është tagjia, se!... Por, këtu, vetëm dua t’ua kujtoj një ndodhi (ndër shumë sosh) të hidhur “kombëtare”, se, po t’i bëheshin analizat gjenetike të “popullit kosovar” dhe klasës së “tij” në “pushtet”, me përgjysmë dalin bijë e bija të Rankoviçit, të Titës e të Milosheviçit...(!)... Prandaj, i shajnë shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë, e, nuk i duan shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë...
Ore sallahët e llapaqenët faqezezë, të sallahomanisë kadri(os)maniane të “tribunit tuaj kombëtar”, të na bëhet e të na rrojë Shqipëria – SHQIPËRI!... Pa llapaqenërinë tuaj e të “tribunit tuaj kombëtar”... Këtë e kanë hall shqiptarët – SHQIPTARË.
Nuk e kam thënë rastësisht maksimën time për “shqiptaro”-titistët udbasho-kosistë: As kundra më e zezë në historinë e njerëzimit, nuk kishte ditur të pjellë antishqiptarë më të zez e më antishqiptarë, seç ka pjellur kudra e quajtur Tito... Dhe, ja, tash, po shihen për lëndine, me në ballë “tribunin e tyre kombëtar”, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova!... Sepse, kë mbrojnë sallahomanët llapaqenë kadri(os)manianë, të tillë edhe janë, tok me llapaqenërinë e tyre në “pozitë” dhe në “opozitë”...

BUROJË, 29 SHTATOR 2008
(Autori është poet dhe publicist i pavarur shqiptar)

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Hydajet Hyseni*

Ai, siç edhe deklaronte, nuk përzihej në punët e brendshme të vendeve të tjera, madje as të Kosovës, por luftën e drejtë të popullit të Kosovës e përkrahte hapur dhe pa hezitim."Fitorja e popullit të Kosovës deri në vetëvendosje do të organizohet, në një rrugë të gjatë, plotë vuajtje, mundime dhe sakrifica nga vetë populli dhe jo nga krerët e shitur shqiptarë..."
Do të vijë koha, kur kosovarët do të luftojnë akoma më mirë, më shumë e më fort për të fituar lirinë, pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin. Shqiptarët që jetojnë në trojet e veta kombëtare në Jugosllavi, do të vendosin vetë me cilin shtet do të bashkohen, do të vijë koha që ata ta thonë fjalën e tyre.
 "Po të mos mbrojmë të drejtat e vëllezërve shqiptarë në Jugosllavi ne do të bëjmë një krim dhe do të jemi tradhtarë të kombit tonë..."

Borxhi për të vërtetën

Ndërkaq, veprimtarët atdhetarë në Kosovë dhe në viset e tjera i porosiste: "Duhet të dish e të mësosh për të qene "supël" i lakueshëm kur duhet, pa bërë lëshime parimore...s'duhet humbur gjithçka e fituar për të arritur diçka të parëndësishme... U duhet adaptuar situatave që të mund të luftohet për krijimin e situatave më të mira, duhet bazuar në të drejtat e fituara për të fituar të reja...Duhet me qene gjakftohtë në punën për kauzën e madhe të popullit..., as liberal e shpresues i zbrazët dhe as sektar dhe difitent përpara çdo situate të pa favorshme koniunkturale..."
"Jo grupe sekrete pa asnjë sekret për UDB-në, porosiste ai dhe "As aventurë që nuk të nxjerr në shteg dhe as pajtim me status-kuonë. Kryengritja e parakohshme do të ishte gabim fatal... Për luftë nuk mjafton vetëm guximi dhe trimëria individuale. Ajo përgatitet pastaj shpërthen, piqet pastaj bëhet, porosiste Enver Hoxha ... Dhe kështu u bë.
Fakti pse lëvizja çlirimtare e viteve '70 e '80 , kishte një kurs kryesisht të drejtë i detyrohet në masë të madhe sugjerimeve që transmetonin përfaqësues e diplomatë të Shqipërisë si këshilla vëllazërore nga udhëheqja e Shqipërisë , madje siç thoshin ata nga Enver Hoxha vetë. E kemi borxh ta themi të vërtetën se për Lëvizjen çlirimtare këndej kufiri janë dëshmuar largpamëse dhe shpëtimtare këshillat që i dërgoheshin Lëvizjes për të ndjekur rrugën e bashkimit të gjerë çlirimtar pa dallim klase, feje a bindjesh politike dhe për të mos lejuar politika e parulla sektariste dhe ideologjizim të skajshëm, për të mos lejuar ngatërrimin e qëndrimit ndaj shovinizmit serbomadhe me qëndrimin ndaj popullit serb dhe sidomos qytetarëve serbëve të Kosovës.., për të mos lejuar ngutje, e lojë me kryengritje të parakohshme dhe as forma anarkiste, terroriste e fokiste të luftës e organizimit; për të mos lejuar të bëhen përpjekje e shpenzime të panevojshme për armë e armatim, pasi që është herët dhe kur kësaj t'i vijë koha, siç na thuhej: "Shqipëria ka mjaft armatim, për vete dhe për vëllezërit..." Ishin kryesisht këto armë që vite më vonë çliruan Kosovën.
Është padyshim edhe ndikimi i këshillave të tilla të mëhershme që ndihmoi ndërtimin e profilin e një Lëvizjeje politike dhe më vonë edhe të një Ushtrie Çlirimtare të tipit popullor, të rregullt, të përgjegjshme, paqedashëse dhe paqendërtuese, e cila jo vetëm nuk praktikon por i dënon format terroriste të luftës, dhe e cila jo vetëm nuk rrezikon komunitetet e tjera etnike dhe të drejtat e tyre, por përkundrazi i merr në mbrojtje dhe i mbron me trupin e saj.

Zonja e zotërinj,

Të vërtetën ia kemi borxh jo vetëm Enver Hoxhës, por edhe brezave që vijnë. Pavarësisht nga e vërteta, s'do mend është edhe ana tjetër. Si çdo njëri tjetër, nuk do mend se edhe Enver Hoxha ka mangësitë, lajthitjet dhe gabimet e tij, për të cilat ai do të fliste e do të shkruante vetë siç ka bërë në të kaluarën. Ai ka folur sa e sa here në mënyrë vetëkritike edhe për periudhën e luftës dhe marrëdhëniet me Jugosllavinë, ndërkaq duke folur për mbështetjen për Kosovën, ai theksonte: "Ne duhet ta pranojmë se për Kosovën nuk kemi bërë mjaft... Për Kosovën sado të bëjmë nuk është mjaft... "

Uniteti i kombit

I tillë ishte Enveri ynë, dhe të tillë do ta kujtojë dhe do ta nderojë gjithmonë Kosova.
Mënyra më e mirë, ndërkaq, për ta nderuar Enver Hoxhën, besoj do të ishte jo ndarja e përçarja dhe kthimi prapa, por uniteti dhe ecja përpara në përputhje me rrethanat e reja dhe me tendencat e zhvillimit historik. Në ditët e fundit të jetës ë tij Enver Hoxha shkruante: "Ne me forcat tona do ta ndërtojmë unitetin e kombit shqiptar. Këtë detyrë të shenjtë na i kanë lënë amanet ta plotësojmë të parët tanë. Në mos arriftë dot brezi ynë që ta plotësojë atë, duhet të përgatisim fushën që djemtë dhe vajzat tona ta kryejnë këtë detyrë të shenjtë ndaj mëmës sonë të dashur Shqipëri.
Përvjetorët e tjerë do ta ndriçojnë edhe më mirë të vërtetën për veprën madhore të Enver Hoxhës për Kosovën dhe gjithë kombin. Do ta gjejnë të botuar gjithë veprën e tij për Kosovën. Brezat që vijnë do ta njohin edhe më mirë Enverin dhe do të vazhdojnë të shprehin nderim e falënderim Enver Hoxhës, për veprën kolosale dhe kujdesin atëror për Kosovën dhe kauzën e saj.

----------


## DYDRINAS

KOLOSIT EPOKAL SHQIPTAR, ENVER HOXHA  DINJITETSHËM IU FESTUA 100-VJETORI I LINDJES, NË PRISHTINË

Shkruan: Tafil DURAKU

Nën moton ENVER HOXHA PËR KOSOVËN, organizuar nga Klubi Politik AFRIM ZHITIA, në Sallën e Kuqe të Pallatit të Risnisë dhe Sporteve, e cila ishte e mbushur cep më cep, në Prishtinë, më datën 10. 10. 2008, duke filluar në orën 18:00-20:15, dinjitetshëm u shënua ditëlindja e 100 e burrështetasit më të madh shqiptar të të gjitha kohëve, Kryetarit dhe xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA. Në manifestim morën pjesë Ramiz Alia, vazhdues i përgjegjshëm dhe i denjë i politikës shqiptare dhe pasues i drejtpërdrejtë i Kryetarit Enver Hoxha, Ilir Hoxha, biri i Madh i Xhaxhi Enverit, me bashkëshorten, prindërit e Dëshmorit të Kombit, Afrim Zhitia, si dhe personalitete të shumta të jetës kulturore e politike të shqiptarëve të Kosovës.

Në sallën e mbushur përplot, dominoi fotografia e Xhaxhi Enverit, siç e quanim gjithmonë ne shqiptarët e trojeve të pushtuara Etnike shqiptare, me lulet që Ai ia kthente rinisë studentore të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, prej nga i kishte marrë motikohë... Në një atmosferë tamam festive dhe dinjitoze, vëllezërore dhe shqiptare, të pranishmit, sipas rendit, i përshëndeti, me fjalën e tij, kryetari i Klubit Politik Afrim Zhitia, z. Ismet Sylejmani. Pas tij folën edhe Hydajet Hyseni, deputet i shqiptarëve të Kosovës, Ramiz Alia, Kryetar i SHQIPËRISË, si dhe Ilir Hoxha, i cili, i falënderoi dhe i përshëndeti të pranishmit, në emrin e tij personal, të familjes Hoxha dhe në emër të bashkëshortes së Enver Hoxhës, Nexhmie Hoxha, letrën përshëndetëse dhe falënderuese të së cilës e lexoi me emocione dhe frymëzim.



Emocionet shqiptare hetoheshin kudo në sallë. Po, është e udhës dhe koha e fundit të pyesim: Cili është ai i verbër shqiptar që mund ta mendonte, a paramendonte, se pa luftën e lavdishme të UÇK-së shqiptare, themelues dhe mbështetës i të cilës ushtri liritare qe vetë Enver Hoxha, i cili e mbajti gjallë shqiptarizmën, kudo, në trojet e pushtuara Etnike shqiptare nga fqinjët dinakë, sidomos, në trojet e pushtuara Etnike shqiptare nga Jugosllavia. Ushtarakët e Xhaxhi Enverit janë ata që qëndruan dinjitetshëm në ballë të luftës dhe krah vellëzerve të tyre shqiptarë, nga Kosova, sepse, ashtu i kishte kalitur e porositur Xhaxhi ENVER HOXHA, të cilët rrokën armët për ta liruar e bashkuar Atdheun e Kombin, për çka edhe dhanë betimin ushtarët e të lavdishmes UÇK... Ja, teksti i betimit : ..."Si pjesëtar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, betohem se do të luftoj për çlirimin e tokave të pushtuara të Shqipërisë dhe bashkimin e tyre, do të jem përherë besnik, luftëtar i denjë i lirisë, vigjilent, guximtar dhe i disiplinuar, i gatshëm që në çdo kohë, pa kursyer as jetën, të luftoj për t'i mbrojtur interesat e shenjta të Atdheut. Nëse shkel këtë betim, le të ndëshkohem me ligjet më të ashpra të luftës dhe nëse tradhtoj, qoftë i humbur gjaku im. Betohem!" ...
Po, çpo ndodhë, sot, me ketë betim të shenjtë e të shtrenjtë? Pse po nëpërkëmbet gjaku i dëshmorëve të Lirisë e të Shqipërisë, kështu e kësisoji? Kush dhe cili është ai që po i paraprin kësaj nëpërkëmbëjeje dhe këtij poshtërimi kaq të madh e kaq antishqiptar?...
Në sallë, u pa qartë, mungonin strukturat patriotike të shqiptaro-titistëve të kuqë udbasho-kosistë jugosllavë, të cilët, nuk kishin harruar ti dërgojnë (për ta vëzhguar kremten madhore të shqiptarëve) mërcenarët e tyre shqiptarë dhe vazhduesit e denjë të tyre, për qëllime që dihen. Por, ja, qe, kremtimi jubilar i 100-vjetorit të lindjes së Kolosit Shqiptar të të gjitha kohëve, ENVER HOXHËS, filloi e përfundoi dinjitetshëm, siç u ka hije shqiptarëve-shqiptarë.
Atë që nuk duhet ta harrojmë ta themi këtu, është fakti se Xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA, sot, i mveshen të pabëra dhe të paqena, sipas orekseve antishqiptare dhe antiSHQIPËRI, të shumë miqve tanë, prirë prej kuislingëve dhe renegatëve shqiptaro-titistë e udbasho-kosistë të tipave sinanhasanianë dhe shumë më të rafinuar se ai, sot. Por, atë që (rastësisht) dëgjuam nga një televizon privat i njëfarë Migjen Kelmendit, TV RROKUM, madje, me orë të tëra, ku, shihej qartë se ishte organizuar një harbutëri (hajkë) e paparë, sa antienveriste, poaqë edhe antishqiptare, një si temë dite, me pyetjen e bërë kalkërisht: A duhet Enver Hoxha me u festue?, ku, pa ujë në sy, sulmohej dhe fyhej publikisht figura më markante e popullit shqiptar të të gjitha kohëve, figura e Enver Hoxhës, si dhe pjesëmarrësit e folësit në atë manifestim kombëtar, duke filluar prej deputetit shqiptar në Kuvendin e Kosovës, Hydajet Hyseni, etj, si dhe figura e Kryekuvendarit aktual të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi... Themi kështu, sepse, nga folësit e shumtë që lajmëroheshin në atë emision, shihej qartë se ata (ato), në të shumtën e rasteve, ishin njerëz familjarë që, madje, e njihnin edhe udhëheqësin e emisionit shumë të qëlluar dhe antishqiptar të TV RROKUM-it..
Por, është koha ta themi, po ashtu, shkoqur, se Enver Hoxha, duke qenë një nacionalist i madh dhe i përbetuar, ka qenë, po ashtu, edhe një internacionalist i madh dhe i përbetuar, Njeri me qëllim fisnik, që tu ndihmoj popujve të vegjël dhe të shtypur, duke lidhur aleanca edhe me ata që nuk duhej lidhur, por, atë e bënte me mendjehollësi të paparë ndër shqiptarët, duke mos kursyer asgjë nga vetja që ti ndihmoj popullit shqiptar dhe atdheut të tij të shumëcopëtuar  SHQIPËRISË. Është koha ta themi, sot, se Enver Hoxha, kurrë nuk ka qenë antiamerikanë, siç i mvishet me paskrupullsi, por, ja, qe, rrethanat i bënin të mëdhenjtë, të cilët donin ta hiqnin nga skena politike shqiptare, me grushtshtetet që i organizoheshin jo rrallë me ndihmën e patriotëve më të mëdhenj shqiptarë... Kjo dëshmon se Enver Hoxha ka dashur dhe ka çmuar shumë të gjithë popujt e botës, të vegjël e të mëdhenj, po, JO, kurrnjëherë, falangat politike dhe ushtarake në krye të tyre, sidomos, ata që ishin, janë dhe do të jenë kundër Shqipërisë-SHQIPËRI, kundër popullit shqiptar dhe interesave të tij, në veçanti. Ky qëndrim burrëror e kombëtar i Enver Hoxhës, e bën atë edhe më të madh për popullin shqiptar dhe për popujt e tjerë të shtypur, por, edhe për të gjithë popujt liridashës të botës demokratike e përparimtare, prandaj, sharjet që vinë nga kuzhinat e rafinuara të Beogradit, Moskës, Athinës etj., në Prishtinë, Tiranë, Podgoricë, Tetovë, Preshevë e gjetkë, shpejt do mbytën në humnerën e turpit që po orvaten ta bëjnë kundër Shqipërisë-SHQIPËRI, kundër popullit shqiptar dhe interesave të tij kombëtare, si dhe kundër Strumbullarit Kombëtar Shqiptar, Xhaxhit ENVER HOXHA.
... Por, ajo që duhet ta themi këtu dhe me rastin e festimit të përvjetorit të 100 të lindjes së kolosit dhe burrështetasit më të madh shqiptar të të gjitha kohëve, shqiptare e ndërkombëtare, është se Ai erdhi në Prishtinë si Komandant i të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe si krahu i djathtë i Komandantit Simbol Kombëtar të UÇK-së, ADEM JASHARI.
Në përmbyllje të këtij opinioni, duhet ta themi edhe këtë: ENVER HOXHA, NË SHEKULLIN E LINDJES DHE TË RRITËS  VERTIKALISHT, ERDHI DHE QËNDRON NË PRISHTINË, edhe po plasën si kokrra e kripës shqiptaro-titistët udbasho-kosistë dhe mërcenarët e tyre...
Kryetari, burrështetasi dhe Shqiptari Enver Hoxha, kryediplomati i Shqipërisë dhe i të gjithë shqiptarëve, përjetësisht, ishte dhe mbeti shqiptar, dhe, atë, Shqiptari më i madh SHQIPTAR, dhe, si i tillë u kujtua në 100-Vjetorin e lindjes, në Prishtinën shqiptare të ademjasharëve, sepse, të tillë e bën dhe e mbanë shpirti i Tij Revolucionar... Emri dhe vepra e Tij do të rrojë gjithmonë, në piedestalin e Shqipërisë SHQIPËRI.
BUROJË, 11. 10. 2008
(Autori është poet dhe publicist i pavarur shqiptar)

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Kreu i Kuvendit të Kosovës, me foton e Enverit në shtëpi   * 

Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë.

Bashkim Shala

Hene, 29 Shtator 2008 10:21:00


Një foto e madhe e diktatorit shqiptar, në bibliotekën e Jakup Krasniqit. Reagimi: Skam pasur kohë për bibliotekën


PRISHTINË- Kryetari i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Jakup Krasniqi mban ende në shtëpinë e tij, fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, udhëheqësit 50 -vjeçar komunist të Shqipërisë. Ky fakt është zbuluar nga kamera e RTK-së, gjatë emisionit të mëngjesit të ditës së dielë. RTK-ja ka filluar një emision  Një kafe me politikanet e Kosovës, emision i cili realizohet në shtëpinë e këtyre të fundit.

Pas Fatmir Sejdiut dhe Hajredin Kuqit, radha për të qenë personazh i këtij emisioni i ka ardhur kryeparlamentarit Jakup Krasniqi, njeherësh edhe sekretar i Përgjithshëm i PDK-së dhe ish- zëdhënes i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Panoramat me piktura dhe buste të Skënderbeut dhe Adem Jasharit që ishin të shumtë në numër, dominonin shtëpinë e madhe të kryeparlamentarit. Por në bibliotekën e Krasniqit, kamera e RTK-së ka fokusuar edhe një foto relativisht të madhe të Enver Hoxhës, e ngjitur me të ishte fotoja e Ismail Kadaresë dhe më pas vijonin disa gravura të tjera.

Pyetjes së gazetares Delfina Krasniqi, lidhur me foton e Enver Hoxhës në bibliotekën e tij, kryeparlamentari Krasniqi i është përgjigjur se ishte një dhuratë, por megjithatë ai ka vijuar rreth kësaj pyetjekur i ka deklaruar gazetares së RTK-së se: nuk kishte pasur kohë për të sistemuar këtë pjesë të bibliotekës. Ndërkohë që Kryetari i Parlamentit të Kosovës ka pohuar se ai është mjaft i lidhur me Shqipërinë dhe pushimet i kryen gjithmonë në Shqipëri dhe vetëm në qytetin e Durrësit. Jakup Krasniqi ka qenë i vetmi politikan që përfaqëson partitë e mëdha në Kosovë që është deklaruar për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë, por më pas ka ndërruar mendje.

Në një takim përkujtimortë zhvilluar në Kukës për nder të Tahir Sinanit nga Tropoja , ish- komandant i Zonës OperativetëPashtrikut, Jakup Krasniqi, që asokohe mbante vetëm postin e Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të PDK-së, së bashku me deputetin e BDI-së në Maqedoni, Fazli Veliun janë deklaruar për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë." Gjatë gjithë historisë ne kemi pasur të drejtë, por kjo e drejtë nuk na mjaftoi që as të ishim bashkë, as të ishim të lirë.

Një pjesë të madhe të kësaj drejtësie e fituam me luftrat çlirimtareqë zhvilluam, porende nuk është realizuar ëndrra e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari dhe edëshmorëve të tjerë që dhanë jetën për lirinë e Kosovës.Pengesat që po i vihen Kosovës për pavarësinë e saj thërrasin shqiptarët kudo që janë që të mendojnë për fatin e ardhshëm të shqiptarëve, për pozicionin e ri që duhet të kenë ato në histori. Zëri i atdheut thërret gjithë ata shqiptarë që merren me politikë dhe që kanë përgjegjësi politike që të mendojnë për të gjithë hapësirën kombëtare dhe jo vetëm për pjesë të veçanta të saj"-deklaroi një vit më parë Jakup Krasniqi.

Por më pas Krasniqi ka ndërruar mendje. Pyetjes së gazetarëve lidhur me pikëpamjet e tij për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë, Krasniqi i është përgjigjur: edhe unë kam të drejtë të ndryshoj mendje. Ndërkohë, në Kosovë vazhdon të nderohet ende figura e Enver Hoxhës.Vitin e kaluar ka qenë qyteti i Deçanit ai që ka nderuar ish-diktatorin komunist të Shqipërisë në 99 vjetorin e lindjes, kuoratorët që e kanë marrë fjalën para fansave të ekzaltuar të Enver Hoxhës e kanë cilësuar atë si kapedanin më të madh të historisë shqiptare.

Ndërkohë që qyteti i Ferizajve në Kosovë ka nderuar tre herë radhazi , ish -diktatorin komunist Enver Hoxha. Madje në 21 vjetorin e vdekjes së tij në prill të vitit 2006 , nostalgjikët e Enver Hoxhës në Ferizaj kanë vendosur një pllakatë në njërin nga sheshet e këtij qyteti, ndërkohë që autoritetet vendore të këtij qyteti e kanë cilësuar si të dhunshëm dhe antiligjor vendosjen e kësaj pllakate.Komiteti Organizator për vlerësimin e figurës së Enver Hoxhës i ngritur prej kohësh në qytetin e Ferizajt kishte ndërmarrë në vitin 2005 një nismë që një objekti,rruge apo sheshi në qytetin e Ferizajve ti jepet emrii Enver Hoxhës ku ishin mbledhur rreth 500 firma nga qytetarët dhe i janë paraqitur Kuvendit Komunal për të vendosur, por kuvendi nuk e ka shqyrtuar këtë kërkesë.



Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## DYDRINAS

Interviste me Adem Demacin.

Intervista nga Kosova, ekskluzivisht për gazetën Ndryshe 

Adem Demaçi: Fatos Nano e ka ndihmuar me vetëdije luftën tonë...

Intervstoi: Apostol Duka

Apostol Duka: - Duke e lënë mënjanë modestinë, mund të them se unë, që guxoj të flas sot me të madhin Adem Demaçi dhe ti bëj lloj-lloj pyetjesh, jam një njohës jo i keq i disa problemeve. Në Shqipëri, janë përmendur edhe emra të tjerë të politikanëve nga Kosova që kanë qenë në shërbim të jugosllavëve. Duke analizuar këtë situatë, Enver Hoxha e ka quajtur Sinan Hasanin qen serb e po me këto tone ka folur edhe për Veli Devën. Unë nuk i paragjykoj. Në fund të fundit, i kanë shërbyer padronit që i mbante me bukë, por gjithsesi, ju keni këndvështrime shumë më të argumentuara. Cili është mendimi i Adem Demaçit për ta? 

Adem Demaçi: - Po shiko, ishte një shtresë e komunistëve shqiptarë, të cilët u lidhën me Partinë Komuniste Serbe. Ata mendonin se komunizmi nuk do të humbiste kurrë, se do të ishte e do të sundonte për jetë të jetëve. Prandaj edhe jetën dhe veprimtarinë e tyre, jua përshtatën atyre kushteve. Por duhet thënë se, në situata të caktuara, kur kanë pasur mundësi të ndihmonin diçka, kanë ndihmuar. Fadil Hoxha, për shembull, mbetet gati i paqortueshëm në këtë drejtim. Në vitin 1974, sikur Fadili të kishte ditur të vepronte siç duhej, ai do të mbetej heroi ynë. Hero, asnjë nga këta komunistë shqiptarë nuk është. Atdhetarë mundet, por heronj nuk janë. 

- A mund të përmendni emra, iu lutem? 

Adem Demaçi: - Po juve i përmendët vetë, duke harruar Mahmut Bakallin. Këta zotërinj, kanë qenë shumë të implikuar në shërbim të UDB-së dhe të shtetit jugosllav. Kështu që ajo që ndoshta e kanë ëndërruar dhe e kanë dashur në shpirt, nuk ka gjetur shprehje dhe më vjen keq që nuk gjej sot asnjë fjalë të mirë për ta. Sinan Hasani dhe Veli Deva janë gjallë. Me Sinanin, unë kam pasur marrëdhënie shumë të mira. Kur kam dalë nga burgu i parë, është munduar edhe të më ndihmonte. 

- Çfarë funksionesh kishte në atë kohë Sinan Hasani? 

Adem Demaçi: - Ai ka arritur të bëhet deri edhe nënkryetar i Federatës Jugosllave. Lart ka arritur, sepse atë e përdornin si një kukull, për të thënë ja, shqiptarët i kanë të gjitha të drejtat, njëri prej tyre është edhe nënkryetar i Federatës... Atëherë, na thoshin ne të tjerëve, çka doni juve, çka bëni, çka mendoni. Dhe ai, Sinani, i luante të gjitha ato role. I luante, sepse nuk kishte nga tia mbante. Edhe Fadil Hoxha gjithashtu. Por dua të them përfundimisht se, të gjithë këta politikanë komunistë, kanë luajtur në jetë role të imponuara dhe, kur kanë pasur mundësi të japin ndonjë ndihmë, e kanë bërë. Përveç Ali Shukriut, përveç Kolë Shirokës e ndonjë tjetri, të cilët kanë qenë më të përkushtuarit dhe më besnikët e regjimit jugosllav. 

- Bacë, juve u caktuat paraprakisht të bënit pjesë në grupin negociator që do të merrte pjesë në Konferencën e Rambujesë... 

Adem Demaçi: - Gaboheni. Unë nuk kam qenë në Rambuje. 

- Mund ta thoni arsyen se përse nuk keni qenë? 

Adem Demaçi: - Thjesht sepse nuk kam pranuar të shkoj, sepse kam qenë kundër që të shkohej në ato negociata, sepse, paraprakisht, ishin formuluar dhe nënshkruar një dokument me dhjetë pika, të cilat ishin të panegociueshme. Në se merrej vendimi politik për të shkuar në Rambuje, këto dhjetë pikat duhet të ishin kushti kryesor, ato duhet të konsideroheshin të mirëqena a priori dhe pastaj të fillonin bisedimet. Dhe ato ishin të gjitha në favor të serbëve. A mund të shkohej në Rambuje, kur dukej se vendimet ishin marrë qysh më parë kundër nesh?!... 

- I mbani mend ato dhjetë pika? Mund ti përmendni? 

Adem Demaçi: - Pika kryesore ishte që të pranohej integriteti i shtetit jugosllav, të pranohej Kosova si pjesë e pandarë e këtij shteti. 

- Kjo do të thotë se pjesëtarët e delegacionit që shkoi në Rambuje, e pranuan këtë klauzolë? 

Adem Demaçi: - Absolutisht, po! Pa asnjë mëdyshje, sepse të gjitha pikat e tjera ishin në funksion të kësaj që thashë. Një pikë tjetër, për shembull, ishte që të pranoheshin konkluzat e Konferencës së Helsinkit, sipas të cilave asnjë marrëveshje nuk mund të arrihet, pa pajtimin dhe pëlqimin e të dyja palëve. A mund të pajtohej Kosova me Serbinë, a mund të rrinë në një vathë ujku me qengjin? 

-Si mendoni sot, a ishte Rambujeja një pikë kthese në historinë e popullit të Kosovës, apo ngjarjet e mëvonshme e shndërruan atë në një formalitet që nuk mund të shmangej nga ndërkombëtarët, veçanërisht nga amerikanët? 

Adem Demaçi: - Unë mëndoj se Zoti na shpëtoi, sepse po të silleshin serbët ashtu siç priti bota që do të silleshin, po të sillej Milosheviçi më së pari, po ta pranonte dhe ta nënshkruante dokumentin e Rambujesë, Serbia do të ishte këtu dhe ne të dy nuk do të bisedonim dot në Pallatin e Rinisë. Sepse ai dokument parashihte praninë e ushtrisë serbe, praninë e policisë serbe, të shërbimeve të fshehta etj. 

- Serbët këmbëngulën për të mbajtur gjithçka që kishin dhe humbën gjithçka? 

Adem Demaçi: - Kështu duket. Historia e ka vërtetuar se, në momente delikate, juntat fashiste e humbasin toruan dhe bëjnë gabime trashanike. Gjithçka serbët edhe nuk humbën, sepse, megjithatë, ata, falë bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, e cila llogarit me Serbinë, bën kombinacione me Serbinë, përpiqet ta qasë Serbinë në Bashkimin Evropian, në NATO etj., për ta ndarë nga Rusia, me pakon Ahtisari kanë marrë aq sa nuk ka shembull në historinë e njerëzimit. As në Evropë dhe në asnjë kontinent tjetër, nuk ka ndodhur që një pakicë me pesë për qind të fitojë të drejta të tilla dhe të ketë mundësi të tilla për tiu imponuar shumicës. 

- Një pyetje, që ndoshta do të jetë nga të fundit, për të lënë një takim tjetër në Shqipëri, siç premtuat... 

Adem Demaçi: - Hajde, ishalla është e fundit, sepse e zgjatëm shumë. Thamë gjysmë ore dhe e bëmë një orë. - Në dimrin e vitit 1944, në Kosovë e Metohi dhe në disa nga trojet e tjera të shtetit jugosllav, hynë brigadat partizane shqiptare. Si e gjykoni juve rolin e tyre, ka qenë pozitiv, apo negativ? Adem Demaçi: - Shikoni, kjo ishte dinakëria e madhe e Titos. Pas fitores mbi fashizmin, jugosllavët llogarisnin në Kosovë një kryengritje mbarë popullore, që ndoshta nuk do të kishte të pushuar deri në çlirimin e plotë të saj. Këtë kryengritje, nuk do ta kishin të lehtë ta shuanin, sidomos në Drenicë. Një problem tjetër i madh për ta ishte se do të komprometoheshin para botës, në se do të hynin në luftë të armatosur e të përgjakshme kundër kryengritësve shqiptarë. Bash në këto momente të vështira e delikate, Enver Hoxha i bëri Titos një shërbim të madh. Ai dërgoi këtu brigadat partizane shqiptare, të cilat luajtën rolin e ftohjes së ngjarjeve dhe zbutjes së gjakrave. Sapo hynë ato, në të gjitha hapësirat e Kosovës, në të gjitha organizimet ushtarake të saj, u përhap fjala: Shpërndahuni, vllazën, se nuk luftojmë vëllau me vllaun... Ai ka qenë grushti më i madh kundër Kosovës, lëre se si është interpretuar më vonë nga historiografia e politizuar shqiptare. Jugosllavët nuk e patën të vështirë ti fusnin shqiptarët në këtë rol, sepse punët në Shqipëri kishin ndryshuar në favor të tyre që në vitin 1943, pas Mukjes. 

...

Gazeta Ndryshe

----------


## DYDRINAS

Nga intervista dhënë gazetës "Borba" më 24 mars 1989,në burgun e Stara Gradishkës.



-A e keni ndërruar qëndrimin ndaj Enver Hoxhës?

Demaçi: - Jo. *Unë kamë qenë dhe kam mbetur besnik i emrit,ideve dhe veprës së Enver Hoxhës. Në shtëpi kam mbajtur të vendosur fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës*. Para saj,me krenari,edhe jamë fotografuar. Këtë kurrë nuk e kam fshehur.



-Emëroheni si marksist-leninist. Sa e fuqishme është ideologjia,e cila udhëheqë në Shqipëri,d.m.th,në shtetin amë të popullit tuaj, ç'mendoni ju?

Demaçi: -Pyetje shumë interesante! Sa më tepër mendoj,e kuptoj se mbi të gjitha jam marksist,humanist. Rrjedhë nga një familje e varfër punëtore,dhe ajo ka ndikuar në drejtimin dhe botkuptimet e mia.

-Ideali juaj është Enver Hoxha?

Demaçi: Po.*Më së shumti Enver Hoxha ka bërë për shqiptarët*.Prej një shteti të vogël e të prapambetur,ndërtoi shtetin të cilin asnjëherë,e për asgjë nuk mund ta kritikosh. Ai themeloi shtetin, që veç problemeve tjera, zgjidhi edhe problemin e papunësisë.


-Shqipërinë bota e akuzon për shkeljen e të drejtave të njerëzore,veçanarisht për të drejtat e pakicave?

Demaçi: -Nuk është e vërtetë. Bëhet fjalë vetëm për bashkësit fetare. Në Shqipëri i kanë mbyllur fare kishat e për këtë të gjithë janë të barabartë. Kush të dojë le të besojë. Vetëbesimi nuk është i dënuar. Mendoj se ajo (Mbyllja e kishave dhe xhamiave-shën.i Red.) është e drejtë,për shkak se shkenca ka fituar mbi religjionin.

-Çfarë mendoni për Stalinin?

Demaçi: *Stalini për Shqipërinë është i rëndësishëm. Ai,për Shqipërinë ka bërë shumë punë të mëdha,e të dëgjuara. Unë marksizmin e kuptoj ashtu siç e zbërtheu dhe e zbatoi Enveri, i ndryshëm nga ai marksizëm që sot zbatohet në Bashkimin Sovjetik e në Jugosllavi. Partia jugosllave nuk ka legjitimitet në themelet e saj që të udhëheq për 40 vjet. Ajo nuk mund të udhëheq mbi bazën e mossukseseve. Partia jugosllave është totalisht e burokratizuar, burokraci e cila erdhi në pushtet mbi bazën e mossukseseve dhe nuk don të largohet. Në krahasim me Partinë jugosllave, Partia e Punës së Shqipërisë, shtetin e ve¨e udhëheq prej fitores në fitore. Shoqëria shqiptare nuk ka përjetuar kriza. Një sistem të atillë nuk duhet ofenduar. Shqiptarët nuk lejuan që në sistemin udhëheqës të shfaqet dhe sundojë aparati burokratik,i cili shkatërron socializmin. 
*


Marrë nga:
Republika e Kosovës është shpallur në zemrën e popullit tim
Boton Kolegjiumi
i Redaksisë së "Zërit të Kosovës"
Tetor,1990

----------


## martini1984

Modele te jashteqitura,te gjithe i dine.
Po sot,c'far e ven ne birre apo ne realitet?
Hicgje.

----------


## projekti21_dk

O DYDRINAS, jepe more burrë në fillim qëllimin pse po e nxjerr shkrimin, se kështu shumica bëjnë. 
Ty nuk po të përkon titulli me shkrimin. Kësaj i thonë sikur njëri që kishte shkuar mysafir dhe i presin një pjepër, po meqë pjepri ishte i vogël ia shtojnë edhe do kungull. Kur e pyetën si po të duket, ai tha: S'di bre po herë si pjepër e herë si kungull po më duket.
Kur e thashë se nuk po të përkojnë titulli me përmbajten e postimeve po e lidh me anekdotën. Faktikisht ti temës titullin ia paske dhënë kungull, por paska edhe bukur shumë copëra pjepëri.
Përcaktohu me cfarë nijeti e ke nisur shkrimin, për kungull a për pjepër?

Më fal që të thashë, po është bajate kjo "copy-paste". Në fillim duhet ta japësh mendimin tënd e pastaj të postosh.

P.S. Shkurt unë mendoj nuk është mirë t'ua lëkundim eshtrat të vdekurve. Na shkoj moti duke folur e duke u marrë me të vdekurit e duke bërë punë të vdekura. Duhet të ecim përpara.

----------


## Zëu_s

> Nga intervista dhënë gazetës "Borba" më 24 mars 1989,në burgun e Stara Gradishkës.
> 
> 
> 
> -A e keni ndërruar qëndrimin ndaj Enver Hoxhës?
> 
> Demaçi: - Jo. *Unë kamë qenë dhe kam mbetur besnik i emrit,ideve dhe veprës së Enver Hoxhës. Në shtëpi kam mbajtur të vendosur fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës*. Para saj,me krenari,edhe jamë fotografuar. Këtë kurrë nuk e kam fshehur.
> 
> 
> ...


O Dydrinas, Adem Demaçi ka qene dhe eshte vegel e sllaveve, ashtu siç ishte Enver Shkavelli te ju ne Shqiperi dhe Fadil Shkavelli te na ne Kosove, dhe ashtu siç eshte tash momentalisht Hashim Tadiqi me dy partite e tije PDK e LDK.

Mos u mirr me kso coftina.

----------


## Disa

> O Dydrinas, Adem Demaçi ka qene dhe eshte vegel e sllaveve, ashtu siç ishte Enver Shkavelli te ju ne Shqiperi dhe Fadil Shkavelli te na ne Kosove, dhe ashtu siç eshte tash momentalisht Hashim Tadiqi me dy partite e tije PDK e LDK.
> 
> Hiq nuk ia vlene te mirresh me kso coftina si keta te larte permendurit.


O zoteri kujdes kur flet per Legjenden e gjall Adem Demaci,si ste vjen turp ti thuash keto fjale,dihet mir vepra e Legjendes e ti fol keq per te ,he me thuaj mos vall e ke ende librezen e kuq te komunistave ne xhep?turp per ty

----------


## bamatat

Ej , po kush do te me sqaroje se cfare problemi paraqet per Kosoven respekti ndaj Enverit ! Se shof  qe e keni bo dhe teme ! Du me dit mor vlla !

----------


## Bel ami

Bamatat,ka nje problem, qe shqiptaret e Kosoves te na lavderojne neve Enver Hoxhen,eshte njesoj sikur ne te lavderojme Sllobodan Milloshevicin.

----------


## Brari

adem..


un mendoj se Dydrinasi e ka zhvillue temen qe ka hapur ne menyren me moderne te publicistikes..

ai ka sjell shkrime te enveristave te kosoves e lexuesi vet le te gjykoje..
kjo eshte me e mira menyre me gjykue per dike a dicka..

Dydrinasi nuk po merret me te vdekur or adem djali.. por ka sjelle shkrime te njerzve te gjalle.. qe jan sot ne kosove e qe kan veprimtarin e tyre  te perditshme..

ne si lexues te temes na mbetet ose ti aprovojme shkrimet e ktyre enveristave ose ti kritikojme..
sejcili zgedh vet.

adem..

kurre nuk ju pashe juve te thoni gjysem fjale per disa tema si psh tema e vrasjeve  pas shpine te disa figurave te kosoves..
nuk ju shqetson juve fare kjo?
apo ndiheni danez e ska rendesi per ju si vriten ekrema e uka etj?
apo me heshtje i aprovoni kto vrasje e ndjeni kenaqsi..?
kjo e dyta do jet besoj..

nejse puna jote..  por Dydrinasi eshte brum tjeter..
eshte nje atdhetar i madh qe i don Kosov e Shqiperi .. ne menyren me humane e me kombetare..

dhe tema qe ka hapur ka nji kuptim..

pra si do ta duam kosov e shqiperine..
enverisht apo.. ka menyre tjeter..

ti adem i don danisht.. 
i mencur je..





..

----------


## bamatat

> Bamatat,ka nje problem, qe shqiptaret e Kosoves te na lavderojne neve Enver Hoxhen,eshte njesoj sikur ne te lavderojme Sllobodan Milloshevicin.


Mire me , kjo qe thua eshte e vertete , por dhe ne Kosove sot gjen njerez qe e simpatizojne Miloshevicin , apo me tezat e "tyre" bojne realisht punen e tij , nderkohe qe vete Miloshevici ka pase bashkepuntore edhe ne drejtimin e larte te Shqiperise ! Mos harro qe Nano eshte akuzuar nga Berisha se takoi Miloshevicin ne Krete dhe shiti Kosoven ! Nderkohe vete Berisha ka pranuar se ka furnizuar ne ate kohe me nafte tanket dhe ushtrine serbe ! Nga ceshtja e Remzi Hoxhes , ka dale se Berisha eshte filmuar ne takimin me Miloshevicin ne Oher dhe se Arkani eshte takur me Gazideden ne Tirane , nderkohe qe Berisha as e ka deklaruar dhe as e ka mohuar nje takim te tille !

Nderkohe qe vet Enveri ka simpatizantet e tij si ne Shqiperi dhe ne Kosove !

*Tani , kjo puna , qe ti mos fol sepse nuk dua une te degjoj , eshte nje cike si jo normale !* Dhe me keqja eshte se per Miloshin dhe shoket e tij ne Kosove dhe Shqiperi pak kush flet , megjithese ata jane prezent ne media dhe institucione ! Dhe eshte interesant qe pak kush shqetesohet nga neve , apo te ngreje zerin ! Megjithese demi qe sjell eshte me efekte praktike per sotmen dhe te ardhmen qe kemi perpara !

*Une desha te dij rreth demit real , per te cilin kerkohet t'ju mbyllet goja ketyre personave qe flasin per kete Enverin ! Cili mund te jete demi real qe keta i sjellin trojeve shqiptare dhe zhvillmit te vendit ?*

----------


## Bel ami

Demi real qe nostalgjiket e komunizmit i sjellin Shqiperise ( ketu perfshihet edhe Kosova) eshte katastrofik.Kjo turme njerezish pa as me te voglen vetedije kombetare akoma shpirtin e ka ne Rusi,tek baba Stalini,atje ku zien corba e Serbise.Ne me komunizmin nuk duhet te na lidhe as me e vogla ceshtje,por duhet te shikojme andej nga na ka ardhur ndihma, nga Perendimi,dhe te siguroj qe ne Perendim nuk ka nostalgjike per komunizmin.
Keto vemje komuniste jane ata qe i vene "shkopinj ndene rota" demokracise.Ky eshte demi me i madh.Ne duhet te ndahemi pergjithmone nga komunistet dhe komunizmi.Por te mos harrojme se akoma nuk e kemi denuar komunizmin,prandaj i vuajme keto pasoja.Jemi i vetmi vend Lindor qe nuk e kemi denuar  diktaturen me te eger qe provuam.Ketu hyjne edhe Kosovaret te cilet genjeheshin me ndonje liber qe kalonte fshehtaz ne Kosove,por mos harrojme se divizionet e Shefqet Pecit ne Ksove kane shuar edhe ate pak zjarr antisllav qe ishte ndezur me ato vise.Dhe kete e bene me vetedije te larte,sepse komunizmi ne Shqiperi eshte pjelle e emisareve Serbe.

----------


## Zëu_s

> *Demi real qe nostalgjiket e komunizmit i sjellin Shqiperise ( ketu perfshihet edhe Kosova) eshte katastrofik.
> 
> Kjo turme njerezish pa as me te voglen vetedije kombetare akoma shpirtin e ka ne Rusi, tek baba Stalini, atje ku zien corba e Serbise.*


BINGOOO ...

----------


## javan

> ti kokshe i fshim bre dosti jem edhe kokshe qorr. ai qi shan demaqin mo mir de ta shan vehten e vet. na do ktu n kosov nuk ja dim vleften demaqit. *per mi kuptue demaqin duhet me kon shum i kfjellt pej menes*. turli ahmaku sun e kuptojn.


A perton te tregosh se si e ke kuptuar ti Demacin? 
Ose me sakte, na bej nje liste me tre vlera ne se nuk te duket shume e gjate.

----------


## Zëu_s

> ti kokshe i fshim bre dosti jem edhe kokshe qorr. ai qi shan demaqin mo mir de ta shan vehten e vet. na do ktu n kosov nuk ja dim vleften demaqit. per mi kuptue demaqin duhet me kon shum i kfjellt pej menes. turli ahmaku sun e kuptojn.


He more Feriz Uroshevaci, juve Ferizajlive hala iu kane nana pur Enver Hoxhen. 
Tuton e dime qe ju jeni komunista t'purbetume, dhe Meka juve asht Moska. Veq ti pavetdije e paske thane ni fjale shum me vend, se me t'vertete turli ahmaki nuk mundet me kuptue qe serbia i ka pergatite njerzit e vet "neper burgje" pur diten e sotme. Ka plot ksi ish "te burgosur politik" qe i ka shkollue serbia bashk me kit Enverin e juve pur diten e sotme ... nuk asht i vetmi Adem Demaqi.

Ti druzhe Uroshevac me t'vertete e paske kryet plot ... purpara me kashte e purmas me uje ... shkune pak kryet si kali ndaq me shyme kashten qe tu paska kalle.


Ah besa se gati harrova, a e kini ba hala Sheshin Enver Hoxhe Shakvelli n'midis t'Ferizajit ?

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

> A perton te tregosh se si e ke kuptuar ti Demacin? 
> Ose me sakte, na bej nje liste me tre vlera ne se nuk te duket shume e gjate.


jo tri po 30  e 300 ti thom. mas pari ka nejt 30 vjet n burk per kosov t lir, jo per qita si e kena sod. dekleratat qi jav thojke shkjeve n televizor t tyne, neve na u dridhshin pulpat e kamve ktu. gjat luftes na ikshum si mit ai dilke neper qytet edhe palla si hajke, ju thojke shkive qe ku jam, un jam venali ju jini t huj ktu.
hajt bre dosti jem se met fol per demaqin duhet 1 muj me met n kompjuter. e din edhe ti edhe krejt shiptart e mequm e din kush asht demaqi po na jena hasmi i vehtevehtes e i shoqi shoqit.

mas enver hogjes demaqi asht i dyti, e masnejna vjen rugova. nuk ka ma shqiptar. tash veq edhe ademi na ka met. ishalla i ban 100 vjet se ashtu humje e madhe per neve per kta gjin qi na kan shkue.

----------


## tasjani-ferizaj

> He more Feriz Uroshevaci, juve Ferizajlive hala iu kane nana pur Enver Hoxhen. 
> Tuton e dime qe ju jeni komunista t'purbetume, dhe Meka juve asht Moska. Veq ti pavetdije e paske thane ni fjale shum me vend, se me t'vertete turli ahmaki nuk mundet me kuptue qe serbia i ka pergatite njerzit e vet "neper burgje" pur diten e sotme. Ka plot ksi ish "te burgosur politik" qe i ka shkollue serbia bashk me kit Enverin e juve pur diten e sotme ... nuk asht i vetmi Adem Demaqi.
> 
> Ti druzhe Uroshevac me t'vertete e paske kryet plot ... purpara me kashte e purmas me uje ... shkune pak kryet si kali ndaq me shyme kashten qe tu paska kalle.
> 
> 
> Ah besa se gati harrova, a e kini ba hala Sheshin Enver Hoxhe Shakvelli n'midis t'Ferizajit ?


na e kena sheshin e enverit edhe krenohmi qi e kena. kismet n kokt kysmet n mot kemi me e vendue edhe n prishtin se aty e ko venin.

----------

